# Storing a Fogger for the season



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

What should I do with my 700w Fitco fogger other than drain the fluid? Do I need to dissassemble it? Is it OK to be in my non temperature controlled shed? Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont even drain mine...and I put it in the non-temperature controlled storage unit. Never had a problem. But this is probably not the best advice or best thing to do. Some manuals tell you to put a water/vinegar mixture and run it through the machine.

I see no reason to disassemble it. Drain it? Yes.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Did you get it from spirit? I got the same one if you did! I would also like to know how to store it.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

If you go to the Froggy's site, they recommend cleaning the fogger out with a distilled water/vinegar mix a few times, then running a bit of fog juice through, and storing it with a bit of juice still in the tank. I recommend checking their site for more detailed instructions though...


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

I leave mine non drained up in my attic were it gets up to 120 degrees in the summer


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I leave about 1" of fluid in the tank and store it. I always dump that fluid before restarting, though. I've stored an old Lite F/X 1741 for 7 years this way with no problems. I do the same with the Chauvet 1250 (2 years old) and so far no issues.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Here are the instructions from mine (edited version)...I would suppose cleaning is cleaning, although it's not the same type as yours: 
Unplug unit then empty any remaining fluid in the tank.

Filter cleaning: Clean filter located at the end of the pick up tube.
Clean with vinegar to remove any residual buildup.

Tank and Internal Component Cleaning (do not open unit for cleaning):
Use a cleaner solution by mixing 80% pure water and 20% vinegar. (my note: what is "pure water? distilled?) Make approx. 16 oz of cleaner by using 13 oz water & 3 oz vinegar. Pour the cleaner solution into the fogger tank. Then run the fogger using the cleaner solution instead of the fog liquid (unit will not fog) until empty. Unplug and drain any remaining cleaning solution. 

I have the low level fogger from Target, model FLL-400. Hope this helps!


----------

